
Hire the Best People, and Let Them Work from Wherever They Are - MarlonPro
https://hbr.org/2016/02/hire-the-best-people-and-let-them-work-from-wherever-they-are
======
bobby_9x
Remote working only works for some people. Why? It's so easy to get distracted
and not get your work done.

Many people also miss the social interactions of an office.

I was the hiring manager of an entire virtual development team some years back
and we had a very difficult time finding employees that could actually work
like this.

It would always start out fine and then progressively get worse after a couple
of weeks/months. I have found that the same type of people that can make it
work are self-starters and could also run their own business.

~~~
eip
> It's so easy to get distracted and not get your work done.

>the social interactions of an office

On the rare occasions that I work in an office most of what I see is people
getting distracted by social interactions. I don't know how anyone works that
way.

